# How serious do you take the seasoning of Iron cookware?



## georgevan (Jul 5, 2021)

no doubt it's a extra hassle but how important do you think it is to season your iron pans?


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jul 5, 2021)

It is important for two reasons… to keep it from rusting, and to prevent sticking.

I really don't find it a hassle. If I am cooking with oil, when I am done I just remove the bits, wipe the oil out really well (and go around the entire pan), and then set the oven for 425°F for two hours and put the pan in upside down.

If I am cooking with something other than oil, I'll rinse it out, put it on a med-low burner for a few minutes, then add a dash of oil and repeat the above.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2021)

Actually, basic seasoning is done once when the pan is new. After that, you are just enhancing the seasoning by cooking in the pan. 

When I cook in my iron wok or cast iron skillets, I just rinse out the remains of the dish and dry it on a stovetop burner. I usually wipe a THIN coating of oil around the inside of the pan and heat that on the burner then let it cool before storage.

Considering iron pans are easier to clean, fairly non-stick, are inexpensive and last more than a lifetime, there is definitely a net benefit.

I also have non-stick and clad stainless steel pans but find myself using the CI pans most.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 5, 2021)

When gas stoves had always-on pilot lights, my mum would dry her cast iron skillets by letting them sit on a burner for a few hours or over night, using just the heat of the pilot light. My biggest issue with cast iron is the weight, not the maintenance.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 5, 2021)

I use the same procedure Andy does. I don't think it's necessary to bake the pan for two hours after every use. Cooking in it and making sure it's dry by heating it briefly on the stovetop maintain the seasoning quite well.


----------

